# Herf Atlanta - Blue Havana II - 17th



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Rocky P. is to be at Blue Havana II Friday, the 17th, 4 PM-?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The Old Boar said:


> Rocky P. is to be at Blue Havana II Friday, the 17th, 4 PM-?


Great news as this is my favorite cigar. Will be there.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

You can count me in!!!

Jim


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

So glad :bl that Blue Havana II Jim :ss will be there. It won't be the same  without him!


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool! I plan on being there!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

All that did not show for the Rocky P. Par-tay; missed the great celebs that did'nt show--The Victoria Secrets Models (3), two dancers from the "Gold Club", the "Hottest Tongue in Atlanta", and others I can not mention on line!

Good Par-tay, Jim!

May all your Ashtrays be "Stinky"


----------

